# Lining issues again!!



## JOS80 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi all,

I have had problems with my lining in the past and am currently doing a frozen cycle which i am sure will be cancelled tomorrow!

All was going pretty well last friday and lining was up to 6mm (good for me!), i went back for a scan on Monday and lining had dropped to 4.2mm.  I was told to continue with treatment until tomorrow (Thursday) and go back for a scan.  Unfortunately I started to bleed on Tuesday so knew things were not looking good.  The clinic still want me to go for a scan - don't understand it all!!

Has anyone else ever had a bleed before transfer?

This is the second cycle i have had cancelled and just wish i had answers!!

Thanks!


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi JOS80
Sorry i cant help or offer any advice, just thought id reply an say i really think u should ring your clinic and ask whats happening. There the best people to ask. I dont understand why u would be bleeding so...... just ring up see what they say. I had FET on monday an i didnt even get a scan to check the lining of my womb. had no drugs prior so i wonder why some clinics scan prior and some dont??
Good luck with ringing ur clinic, try an get some answers to calm ur mind xxx


----------



## JOS80 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi

Many thanks for your reply!!  Good luck with you results!

I did call them to say i was bleeding and they just said to continue the medication and come back for a scan tomorrow!! I don't see the point really as i know it will be cancelled!!  

I usually have a few scans throughout the treatment - possibly cause of my problems. 

I made it to transfer the last cycle so not sure why it has not worked this time.  Also i responded so well to the fresh cycle!  

Am sure it will become clearer tomorrow.

Jo


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

I wonder why you were bleeding, were you down regulating, that is to prevent your system producing hormones like FSH etc to cause your perio to come. Were you on progesterone?
If you were bleeding it means your lining has been shed
I also have thin lining I have used viagra supp, estrogen, asprin, acupunture they say regular scaning to check the lining is good


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi 

Sorry you're having such a hard time just now.  I can understand how you feel about responding better to the fresh cycle.  I was the same.  I had 2 natural cycles cancelled and then when I changed to medicated I took 1 progynova tablet and half an hour later came down with a sickness bug and had to stop the tablets.  Then I started the tablets again a few days later and I'd only taken them for 2 days when I started to bleed, and it was quite a bit which lasted for 4-5 days.  This happened during the new year holiday when the clinic was shut so I called the emergency number.  They told me to stop the progynova but keep on sniffing.  They thought that as I'd had a cold and a really runny and blocked up nose it had stopped the sniffers getting through properly.  Have you had a cold?  Or are you sure your sniffer is working properly?  Eventually when I did get to start the progynova properly it took absolutely ages for my womb lining to thicken.  I got there in the end though!

I hope everything works out for you.

Good luck    

Txx


----------



## JOS80 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for all your replies.

Well cycle was cancelled and i have booked a review on 25th Feb.

Choice 4, I was just on the buserelin and oestrogen patches - did not get to start the progesterone!  Ovaries were all quiet so not sure why i bled - annoying!  I was on viagra this cycle and was having acupuncture.  I got to transfer stage on my previous cycle - lining got to just over 7mm.

Tiggy, I was having buserelin injections.  Really not sure why my lining does not thicken as there was no problem on the fresh cycle and have had a hysteroscopy but was told i had a healthy lining (slight scarring which was removed)!  I wonder if i just don't respond to the oestrogen patches??  I hope the consultant changes my drugs slightly next time - am going to go back armed with lots of questions!  How long did it take your lining to thicken and what was it at transfer?  Were your natural cycles cancelled due to lining issues?  (sorry for all the Q's)!

Jo


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled  

I'm sure they will change the drugs next time, as they know you're not reacting well.

It took 20 days for my lining to reach 7.8mm, they increased my dose of progynova tablets after each scan (I also took a further 5 days of an even larger dose just before ET but my lining wasn't measured again).  My first natural cycle was cancelled because I didn't detect a surge around ovulation and the second time I detected a surge but my womb lining was too thin (only about 5.5mm I think).  

Good luck  

T xx


----------

